# Villager "stealing" catchphrases



## Twifairy (Jun 5, 2015)

I've had a few villagers steal others' catchphrases... Like Becky's catchphrase is "chicklet", and when I had Simon in my town, his catchphrase went from "zzook" to "chicklet" as well.

Now I have Winnie saying "kitten" like Purrl instead of "hay-OK"

I used the problematic citizens thing to get Simon to stop, but then he started again haha


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 6, 2015)

It's normal, they do this all the time.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jun 6, 2015)

As said before it's normal but I hate it because I like for each villager to have their own catchphrase


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 8, 2015)

Yea.. Fauna says "dearie" and now all of a sudden Kiki started saying it. I was like.. What the heck?! Lool.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 11, 2015)

I have Mott the lion, whose initial catchphrase is "cagey," and somehow I feel like that's a bad reference to something. So then like two or three other villagers started saying it, and it's just like "Great."

Also Colton used Yuka's catchphrase, "tsk tsk," for awhile, which made him kinda sassy. lol.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> I have Mott the lion, whose initial catchphrase is "cagey," and somehow I feel like that's a bad reference to something. So then like two or three other villagers started saying it, and it's just like "Great."
> 
> Also Colton used Yuka's catchphrase, "tsk tsk," for awhile, which made him kinda sassy. lol.



Colton is the sassiest. And i swear all my villagers say "cha chomp" like Fang. Arghhhh


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 11, 2015)

Actually, when one villager copies another villager's catchphrase, they both leave very happy for some reason... Like why would one villager want another's greeting, catchphrase, or shirt?


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 11, 2015)

I hate when they steal phrases, it's really awkward and takes away from each personality. I mean there's a limited amount of phrases and personality traits as is, we don't need 6 villagers calling me by the same nickname and using the same speech mannerisms.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jun 12, 2015)

I like it when villagers talk to each other and exchange clothes etc but when they steal other villagers catchphrase, it makes that villager less unique as more that one villager gays the same thing.


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

my entire village is calling me "youngin" now. thanks kabuki...


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I gave a cat villager the phrase 'meow' and than a wolf villager stole it... a cranky wolf villager... what are you doing there, Fang. You're not a cat...


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 21, 2015)

When you spend exactly 5 minutes in your town without saving or going into any buildings, then your villagers will converse and they might share their catchphrase and/or shirt. You can stop this by not idling in your town for 5 minutes.


----------



## Greggy (Nov 21, 2015)

It's a normal thing that happens in the game, but man, they can get really annoying.

In my first New Leaf village, everybody's fond of Doc's catchphrase. I think it was 5-8 out of 10 villagers residing in my old village had "old bunny" as their catchphrase, including Doc himself.
_    "Hey hey hey, <name>, do you want to say something? Is it 'old bunny'?"
    "Heh heh... We keep on meeting like this... Awkward! Old bunny!"_
That's why the phrase "old bunny" is really getting to my nerves. It's like my villagers were trying to insult me. But I can't get mad at Doc, he's such a big nerd and he's my first best buddy in New Leaf.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

All my villagers except for Rudy, Felicity, Hazel and soon Melba have 'it'sa me' as their catchphrase. And it's actually been that way long before Alfonso moved in. I just like seeing all my villagers do Mario impressions XD


----------



## Munna (Nov 21, 2015)

It's mostly created hilarious catchphrases in my town. Wart Jr adopted Peanut's "slacker" catchphrase & never wants to change it. 

Lobo now says "sunshine" which I made for one of the peppies or smugs at some point... contrasts comedically with crankies. (woah almost had some epic alliteration going on there!)
so it almost sounds sarcastic coming from him. 

Muffy has started saying "slacker" too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I have my villager telling me I'm doing a great job as the mayor...."slacker!" 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yee said:


> I have Mott the lion, whose initial catchphrase is "cagey," and somehow I feel like that's a bad reference to something. So then like two or three other villagers started saying it, and it's just like "Great."
> 
> Also Colton used Yuka's catchphrase, "tsk tsk," for awhile, which made him kinda sassy. lol.



I have my Colton saying "Zaaaaap Zaaaaap!" ......


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Lol almost every villager is my town's catchphrase is "me-WOW" because of Tabby.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah its normal , and i hate it. It gets very annoying in my opinion.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 25, 2015)

I got annoyed that Rudy was not suggesting the one pwp project I wanted. Out of spite, I changed his catchphrase to "suggestpwp." Now half of my villagers are saying it. Rudy moved out a while ago. It's annoying...


----------



## freqrexy (Nov 25, 2015)

Personally I don't mind people stealing catchphrases.  Though, it does get a little annoying when they DON'T have their original catchphrase back by the time they leave (which happened with Ribbot and Sprinkle, whom BOTH fell victim to Molly's 'quackidee' spreading prior to moving.)

Now, Molly will leave in a few days - and half the town is STILL saying 'quackidee' as their catchphrase. xD


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 26, 2015)

It's really off putting when Portia says Papi's catchphrase "haaay" it really doesn't suit her, it sounds way too friendly and too unsophisticated for a snooty LOL.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 27, 2015)

Chief has the catchphrase, 'yawnnn,' which I think he stole from Nate. It kind of suits him, but I think his original catchphrase is better.


----------



## Crash (Nov 27, 2015)

i _hate_ when they do this
mira stole lobo's catchphrase so now she goes around saying 'ah-rooooo' which... does not fit her. at all ._.​


----------



## Kristen (Nov 27, 2015)

I hate it when that happens. I had "picante" spread around like wildfire. I got rid of that, but now Robin's catchphrase "la-di-da" is being spread around. I keep switching them back to their original catchphrase when they ask me to give them advice on what their new catchphrase should be. Until I think of something clever, it'll probably stay that way a while.



AkiBear said:


> When you spend exactly 5 minutes in your town without saving or going into any buildings, then your villagers will converse and they might share their catchphrase and/or shirt. You can stop this by not idling in your town for 5 minutes.



Bless your heart for this tip <3
I guess you could just save or go in a building every 5 minutes. It could get annoying though.
Does this count if someone else is in your town too? Or if it's just you in your town for 5 minutes?


----------



## Zoeyrawr (Nov 27, 2015)

Happened to me, Winnie stole Diana's haha


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 28, 2015)

stargate said:


> I hate it when that happens. I had "picante" spread around like wildfire. I got rid of that, but now Robin's catchphrase "la-di-da" is being spread around. I keep switching them back to their original catchphrase when they ask me to give them advice on what their new catchphrase should be. Until I think of something clever, it'll probably stay that way a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't count when someone is in your town, or when you're placing a PWP and Isabelle is following you around.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 29, 2015)

I had to change a couple catchphrases today, haha  Punchy stole Carmen's "hoppin'" and he just doesn't sound quite right without his default catchphrase...


----------



## gameboy (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah mine do. It's annoying because it takes a while for them to ask for a new one and each catchphrase is specific to the villager saying it. Luckily greetings are safe from being "stolen". Mira got "teacup" from Tia. Another thing villagers can transfer is their clothes. Tia has Zell's gray camo tee. I keep everyone from calling me nicknames because I can see the same personalized problem I have with the catchphrases happening with nicknames.


----------



## JayGaymes (Nov 29, 2015)

If they steal another villagers catchphrase, then you can totally tell they've been hanging out together. It's the best way to tell who's friends with who in my opinion xD Although, it kinda ruins things when a villager says a phrase that doesn't suit them at all like how willow in my town keeps saying "zzzzrbit" and I'm just like.... no willow... you aren't a frog


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 29, 2015)

I hate dora? I think the mouse in my town and she always says cheeseball AND NOW EVERYONE IS SAYING IT LOL it's so annoying XD


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 30, 2015)

I saw an interesting post on tumblr. It was a game where if a villager asks you to change their catchphrase, you change it to "cough"

That villager is now infected with the plague. If all of the villagers in your town start coughing, you have to destroy your town.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2015)

All my villagers say meow, so I don't have to worry about them stealing catchphrases from one another XD


----------



## emolga (Nov 30, 2015)

Whitney always says 'blurp', thanks to Marina, who isn't even in my town anymore. It doesn't really suit her at all, either.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Dec 2, 2015)

This happened to my Wild World town once Chevre moved in. Now over half of the town keeps saying "la baa".


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh that's happenes to my villagers often, heheh I always give them inappromriate catch phases or silly ones like uh big balls xD
Velma would say something like, "oh wouldn't you agree, big balls?" ahahah, yeah then everyone else in town starts useimg big balls!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 2, 2015)

I hate when they all want to say the same thing. I like for each villager to have their own special catchphrase. I also hate when they all start wearing the same shirt. Kiki is wearing a candy gingham shirt. It looks adorable on her. Now Lucha is wearing it. It's not so adorable on him. LOL


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 6, 2015)

I find it weird when villagers steal catchphrases! At first I thought it was a glitch, because Truffles (the pig) started saying, "Me meow!" and pigs don't even _meow_. I then realized it was a game thing. x)
And yeah, villagers wearing the same shirt disturb me, it's like this virus or something o_o (and worst part is that the shirts that are being copied in my town are the default, ugly shirt patterns at the Able Sisters aaaagh).


----------



## Buttons (Dec 6, 2015)

lmao Simon is a rebel...


----------



## GreenWyvern (Dec 6, 2015)

I personally find it hilarious when other villagers swap around catchphrases and nicknames... though, this has led to half the villagers calling me "Scumlord", so perhaps mistakes were made...

[No images until 3 posts... blah... I'll be back!]


----------



## Discord (Dec 6, 2015)

I changed one of my villagers catchphrases to "cough". I'm gonna see if it starts a townwide epidemic.


----------



## GreenWyvern (Dec 6, 2015)

Alas, I can finally post this!







Sorry for the delay!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 7, 2015)

GreenWyvern said:


> Alas, I can finally post this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. THAT'S PERFECT


----------



## GreenWyvern (Dec 7, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> LOL. THAT'S PERFECT



Heh, thanks! 

(Based on true events, as well, neverminding villager inaccuracies)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Dec 7, 2015)

LOL, bree has spread around cheeseball and its SO annoying. She's spreading it to my dreamies like a plague. She needs to get out.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 7, 2015)

You know when you see them talking to each other, and you don't get a chance to listen in? That's because they're trading something with each other. Either a catchphrase, or a greeting, even a shirt- those are fun to see happen. Yeah, they've been doing this since the original game on the GameCube. That's why starting in Wild World where you could trap them- you couldn't really trap them on the original because after you went a few screens over, the holes would vanish. If you trap them, they'll never talk, and never swap anything, and you'll also know where they are if you're wanting pings from them, but if you like the randomness like I do, let them roam free, but be warned, you may have your entire villager all calling you idiot (I figured that catchphrase would catch on)!


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 7, 2015)

I think it's kind of cute but I can see how it gets annoying. I guess that's one reason to let people move out, fresh catchphrases in.


----------



## MrMurabito (Dec 9, 2015)

Do you have pictures?

Edit: forgot quote 



> Annika: I gave a cat villager the phrase 'meow' and than a wolf villager stole it... a cranky wolf villager... what are you doing there, Fang. You're not a cat...


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

It does kinda irritate me when I give a villager that I like a special catchphrase just for them and some villager I don't like starts using it -_-


----------

